
Facebook Algorithm Update Cracks Down on Memes in the Name of "Quality" Content - ossamaben
http://www.followletter.com/o/5319/http://www.hubspot.com/email/v1/click?v=3&e=f18dQhb0S65P6_rtqWVWVchY12sJ4jW13PV_P6BMCH9W4NPd7X1zRjltW7Jf1BD7TBmdkW8X8_Xb4DNY6bW4RR2F246S5TxN4zR0wrgxLR3N7zjc1RfvTDXW6744Km55lvczW6t4W1X3StHX3W1HXF_b2qrrXwMfZpx1L0StdW3W0pCM36TKzjW1FRfYc8JRydpW78XxvM61c9_CW6hYZ5X5h9SGtW5Ftwjh48QKhmW5NwHgJ6V14.TW2l1NxT2GYmCkW4FgwrH9fTgcBW5hRk4g74fZSDW8nHv_l6YqM7DW786cZN78dLPnW4xT6Dy1Q7gztW1HWM6F6dwNfnW7Bz34V4vfBR1W5F5J6v65M10DW7rvGLn82PXTCW78FH.N2QnSpFW6P9vpP6wqXnXVrdg4v8JV_0fW6p6w8R5TFk07W59PpX35fPkw1N4xD.RdbKwxzd2qgFR03#.Up5wvShjFco.hackernews
======
iamshs
What is with the followletter spam from your profile lately when the original
content is hosted elsewhere?

~~~
ossamaben
i use followletter just to make it easy for me to discover new articles in one
place and keep in records which one i've shared.

